# About Me :-)



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

Since I've been posting a lot on here, I thought I'd say a little about me, since I didn't go to into detail on my "introduce me" thread.

I'm Becky, and I was born and raised with cats. I've always loved them, but it took my boyfriend (now husband) to make me realize that they are my favorite animals. I will never forget the conversation we had... I was 19 y/o, and we had just met. We were discussing all those things that make us "us", and I'd asked him what his favorite animal was. He turned it around and asked me mine, and I said "wolves". He laughed, and said "that's not true." I asked him what he meant and he said "you're favorite animal is a cat. I really didn't even need to ask you that - you can tell just by how you are around them." 

I got my love of felines from my Mom (one of my best friends too - love my Momma!). When we lived in our lake house we had our hoard of cats - the most I remember is five indoor kitties, and countless ferals and strays that always ended up at our house (likely because Mom fed them!). My Dad was a dog person, and although he liked to say he didn't like the cats, he tolerated them, and we used to catch him petting them when he thought no one was looking, lol. ;-)

Growing up we always had cats and dogs. I supplemented the crew with various fish, hamsters, rats and degus. I have always wanted a career involving animals, but I soon realized that I am much too sensitive. I could never be a vet, because I would bawl my eyes out if I ever saw an animal in pain - even if I knew I had the means to save it. And I could never sympathize with the people who bring in their animals to euthanize simply because they don't like them or have time for them. I then started thinking about a career in animal cruelty prevention (think ASPCA animal cops) and then realized that I'm much too emotional for that - I would likely kill someone if I saw them harm an animal. Well, maybe not kill... but seriously maim!

I ended up with a career in computers. Currently I do technical support, but I'm not happy with it. I keep going back to the animals. I'm considering doing a career change and going back to school to be a vet tech, but I will always remember my initial feelings on that. So now I'm trying to decide... what do I want to be when I grow up? I am 28 y/o, but I consider myself young still. Young enough to go back to college, anyway! lol 

So when I'm not at work, helping people with random computer issues (and let me tell you - when there is a full moon we get the _weirdest_ calls!!), I am walking, hiking, reading, doing yoga, and lately - on this forum!!

I am also an amateur storm chaser (hence the screen name) and a paranormal investigator. My Dad and I have been doing paranormal investigating for years now, and within the last couple of years formed a group - Paranormal Anomaly Research Society (PARS - http://paranormalresearch.info). We've investigated several areas - public and private - for paranormal activity. I do consider myself a skeptic - I don't believe something until I see it (or hear it/experience it), and over the years I've experience a handful of things that make me scratch my head and truly wonder!

I've always been a storm lover - ever since I was little. Just recently however I've started chasing them. I live in the suburbs of Chicago, on the edge of "Tornado Alley" in the states. It's not like Kansas, but every year we get some wicked storms. I have to admit - tornadoes terrify me. But I LOVE storm clouds, and I love getting pics and videos of them. Drives my husband NUTS. He HATES storms!!!! But, opposites attract, right? 

So that's me, in a nutshell!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

It's nice to "meet" you Becky! I feel the same about cats as you... didn't realize they were my favorite animals still I started to spend more time with them. I may just have to do one of these posts on my own.


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks RnM!  
And yes, cats certainly are amazing!


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

I've know someone on another board for over 10 years that also goes by the handle StormChaser and lives in Illinois, so it kinda threw me when you started posting. Didn't take long to figure out it's not the same person. 

We have a long running joke with Stormy because despite all of his gear and gadgetry, he has yet to see an actual tornado. :lol:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Becky. It’s nice to meet you. My son just turned 28, and he's my youngest, so I agree...you're still young! If you’re looking for a career with animals, but are too sensitive for jobs involving veterinary medicine, then how about a career as an animal behaviorist? Or, if you’re looking for something that requires less formal training, you might consider pet grooming. Alternatively, what about a career involving pet training, such as obedience training, training service dogs for people with disabilities, or training police dogs – although all of those jobs would put you with dogs more than cats. Another idea involving cats and dogs would be pet sitting/dog walking. I travel a lot on business, and I know from experience that pet sitters typically charge $25 to $30 per half hour. Pet sitting/dog walking would require no formal training – the only difficulty is that it takes a little while to build a clientele at first. Anyway…just a few thoughts, although perhaps you’ve already thought of many of these. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice to find out more about ya, Becky.  I too am a _huge _lover of storms, and I'm so jealous that you actually get to chase them!! It's been a dream of mine since I was young (weather has always fascinated me), but I just don't have the time (or the storms really around here, haha) to chase. While tornadoes are scary, I would love to see one in real life (obviously out in an open field, not tearing up someone's life...>.>). I would love to see your storm pics sometime! Also, I agree that Chicago gets some wicked weather sometimes...I'm originally from just north of Milwaukee, WI, and we used to visit friends in the Chicago area alot. Awesome storms, especially out over the lake.


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

My chasing is purely for my own thrill; I only wish I was in a position where I could do it for scientific purposes like the people on the storm chasing shows! I agree, storms over the lake are always beautiful!

Susan, thanks for the career suggestions - I haven't thought of many of them! My friend owns a pet sitting business and surprisingly does not do too well... it's a really competitive field by us I think because of the economy and lots of people are out of work - so, not a lot of business. She works full time but odd hours and supplements her income with the pet sitting. I have thought about getting into pet grooming - I hear they actually make some pretty good money. I've always been interested in behavior too, and maybe someday I'll be able to do something with that...


----------

